# Cut time and Celsius



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

If I cut today this morning would it be ok to spray Celsius tomorrow morning?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes...I would only wait longer if I scalped the lawn...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Killmeh said:


> If I cut today this morning would it be ok to spray Celsius tomorrow morning?


Depends on HOC and target weeds. Celsius is taken in through the leaf tissue. If you mow very low and don't leave very much leaf tissue on the weeds there won't be much to absorb the product. They usually recommend mowing 2 days before spraying. If they are fast growing weeds then one day may be ok.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> > If I cut today this morning would it be ok to spray Celsius tomorrow morning?
> ...


I only cut at about 1 3/4 inches


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Killmeh said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Killmeh said:
> ...


You should be good then. What weeds are you targeting?


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Doveweed is the main one I'm targeting


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

One more question, I wanted to do some plugs today, should I wait? @TN Hawkeye


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

You're supposed to use herbicides when weeds are no stressed so cutting them down beforehand violates that. You should spray them when they're good and growing and wait a day or two for them to take it in.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Killmeh said:


> Doveweed is the main one I'm targeting


I'm having issues with doveweed as well. I'm going to spray Celcius as soon as I have a decent weather window. I was waiting for the buttonweed to hit before spraying but it hasn't been too bad. Maybe my pre-m worked on it but not doveweed.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I just put down Celsius after cutting two days ago and I will be scalping tomorrow. It was a fairly light rate of application so we shall see how the Bermuda looks after recovering from the scalp/hack job I put on it...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Just looked up Doveweed. I have that too! Guess I'll have to hit it with some Celsius. Is Celsius at all effective against sedges?


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Just looked up Doveweed. I have that too! Guess I'll have to hit it with some Celsius. Is Celsius at all effective against sedges?


Not at all effective against them in my experience. I had luck with Image.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah Imazequin is good but I am hesitant to put anything on my lawn right now because of the MSM burn. Celsius I don't worry about as much.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Just looked up Doveweed. I have that too! Guess I'll have to hit it with some Celsius. Is Celsius at all effective against sedges?


My biggest issue is green kyllinga which I believe is technically a sedge. Celcius is supposed to be effective against it but it hasn't done much to it at the rates I'm using. I bought some Sedgehammer and it didn't do much either. I'm thinking of upping my dose of Sedgehammer and spot spraying the Kyllinga and then doing a blanket spray of Celcius.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

"Upping dose" and "spot spraying" combined make me nervous. I'd positively identify the kyllinga, and then find a suitable herbicide that it's more susceptible to.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> "Upping dose" and "spot spraying" combined make me nervous. I'd positively identify the kyllinga, and then find a suitable herbicide that it's more susceptible to.


I consider myself a math-minded person and I have still screwed up on my rates at times. I tend to err on the light side of mixing and the bump it up if it is ineffective.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Just looked up Doveweed. I have that too! Guess I'll have to hit it with some Celsius. Is Celsius at all effective against sedges?


Get Sedgehammer or Certainty.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked up Doveweed. I have that too! Guess I'll have to hit it with some Celsius. Is Celsius at all effective against sedges?
> ...


I've never seen Celsius be effective on any sedge or kyllinga.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

WDE46 said:


> You're supposed to use herbicides when weeds are no stressed so cutting them down beforehand violates that. You should spray them when they're good and growing and wait a day or two for them to take it in.


Basically my options to spray this week are tomorrow morning 7am or Monday when I get home from work. I cut this morning at 7am...so Monday would be better?


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Also, I know the label says high for doveweed...would it have any affect on the doveweed if I did a medium rate application, so I can do two mediums this year? It's either that or a high and hopefully get all the doveweed then a low later if needed to hit the yearly max.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked up Doveweed. I have that too! Guess I'll have to hit it with some Celsius. Is Celsius at all effective against sedges?
> ...


Yeah I know of both of those, but I happen to have Celsius on hand. I also have Sedgehammer, or at least a packet of it, but I don't know where exactly.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > "Upping dose" and "spot spraying" combined make me nervous. I'd positively identify the kyllinga, and then find a suitable herbicide that it's more susceptible to.
> ...


My point being when you're spot spraying, you're spraying much more in that area than you think. You could have mixed it perfect but put it down at 400% of the rate you do with broadcast.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Celsius won't touch sedge, so don't waste it on sedges.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Killmeh said:


> Also, I know the label says high for doveweed...would it have any affect on the doveweed if I did a medium rate application, so I can do two mediums this year? It's either that or a high and hopefully get all the doveweed then a low later if needed to hit the yearly max.


I've had success against dove weed at the medium rate.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> My point being when you're spot spraying, you're spraying much more in that area than you think. You could have mixed it perfect but put it down at 400% of the rate you do with broadcast.


Yes, I'm tracking on your point. I've also made the mistake of "spraying angry". I think trying to avoid doing that I went a little too light with the Sedgehammer. I guess I need to spray "slightly annoyed" and not "rage level".


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > My point being when you're spot spraying, you're spraying much more in that area than you think. You could have mixed it perfect but put it down at 400% of the rate you do with broadcast.
> ...


😂


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

When spot spraying. I try to step away from wherever I'm spraying, start walking at a normal blanket spray speed. And just pull the trigger as I'm walking past that spot. Otherwise I find myself going much slower and putting way more product out in that area.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> When spot spraying. I try to step away from wherever I'm spraying, start walking at a normal blanket spray speed. And just pull the trigger as I'm walking past that spot. Otherwise I find myself going much slower and putting way more product out in that area.


That's a good tip. I remember seeing @LawnCareNut advising something similar at the Crown Point Church Reno. He recommended walking the entire yard in a grid and spraying when you see weeds and not spraying when you don't. It keeps consistent spray and eliminates the need to use marking dye.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I used a marking dye as well but I'm not sure it really helped with the consistency.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I know the label says high for doveweed...would it have any affect on the doveweed if I did a medium rate application, so I can do two mediums this year? It's either that or a high and hopefully get all the doveweed then a low later if needed to hit the yearly max.
> ...


That is good to know. I am still torn on if ill do a medium or high. I am just afraid if I do a medium and it doesnt touch the doveweed then im screwed cause you cant do a high also.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Killmeh said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Killmeh said:
> ...


I've heard several people on here say that they don't include spot spraying in the yearly max number. If that is the case you could blanket with medium and then carefully spot spray with high. I guess it depends on the size of the infestation.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked up Doveweed. I have that too! Guess I'll have to hit it with some Celsius. Is Celsius at all effective against sedges?
> ...


You'll get better Kyllinga control with a herbicide that contains Sulfentrazone (Dismiss or Blindside, etc). I had a Kyllinga infestation this year and moderate Doveweed last year. Hit the entire lawn with a mixture of Blindside for the Kyllinga/ Doveweed and ProSedge for other sedges.
Haven't seen any Doveweed this year and it put a major hurt on the Kyllinga.
May need to spray it again in 4-6 weeks to completely kill the Kyllinga.


----------

